# Are you average?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Is this you?..









Or do you take life by the scruff of the neck and give it a good shake :wink:

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you Ray, I managed a small shake at least. 12 years at a desk, 35 years shaking :lol: 

tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Thank you Ray, I managed a small shake at least. 12 years at a desk, 35 years shaking :lol:
> 
> tony


Yeah but what were you shaking ???


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Booty

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Ray. The only one Im guilty of is not writing that book. Yet!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If those are the choices for being average, then I must be a genius. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear another i don't qualify for  

Thankfully  

Wanted to be different from an early age, for that reason i am thankful, as a child of the 60's, to be a non smoker. (everyone else smoked)


sue


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

An excellent maxim for life Ray. Does this mean you will be leaving the 60%? :lol: 

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> An excellent maxim for life Ray. Does this mean you will be leaving the 60%? :lol:
> 
> Dick


Hi.

Absolutely not. I am never going to be one of the easily offended 40% :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------

